# 97 740il - alternator



## csbreedlover (Mar 1, 2007)

OK I GIVE UP: Some please tell me how to remove my alternator from my 97 740il. I am ready to use a blow torch and jack hammer.


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

I have not done this myself, but there is a link on www.e38.org that might help...

Alternator post by "bofessional"


----------

